# Expanding Business to the US



## tommiev (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I work for a company that is very successful at what it does and has just snapped up a huge client in the US.
The new client has so much potential that we are seriously considering opening a branch in the US or even open a new company in the US. In both cases the workforce would be 90% American.

I myself would go in a managerial \ specialist position. 

I have done a lot of research and digging in this forum, and have come up with the following plan of action, please let me knwo what you think:

1.)	Visit the US on the VWP, and if asked specify that I am on a business trip to see US clients and attend business conferences. Which is 100% true, however I do plan to prepare the way for the new office and stay the full 90 days, I hope this will not spring up any red flags. Perhaps there is a better suited business visa?

2.)	Once in the US consult with an immigration lawyer to advise us on the best route to setup the business and how to obtain the appropriate visa to stay in the US and manage the business. Could this be interpreted as a violation of my VWP or hurt my chances of obtaining a L1 or EB5 visa in the future? But I just feel that things might go faster if we use a US based lawyer, and I have to visit the US to meet the client anyway.

3.)	Once (if) the visa is approved, contact the appropriate state government agencies and set up the business. 

What do you all think? 


I read Fatbrits sticky “Looking to live in America? This will help!”
And the following apply to my case:

Potential Openings
* Do you have an academic degree?
Yes

* Do you have specialist skills?
Yes

* Do you have at least $200,000 in cash and an entrepreneurial spirit?
Not sure at this moment

* Do you have at least $500,000 in cash?
Not sure at this moment

* Do you have a business in another country and are you in a position to expand your business activities to the US?
Yes

* Were you or your parents born in any country other than Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, or Vietnam?
Yes

Potential Skeletons:
None


Thanks in advance :clap2:
Tom


----------

